# How to store Rice, Oatmeal, and Beans??



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

I have food grade buckets with lids and I was wondering How the best way to store Rice, Oatmeal and beans would be. SOuld I have them in the plastic bags and then seal them into the bbucket or just dump it into the bucket free style. Thanks in advance for the good advice


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

For longest storage time I'd get mylar bags and oxygen absorbers and seal the bags up (I use an iron on the high setting). Lacking that, a fairly decent vacuum packer lile a Seal a Meal or Food Saver and use their own bags. You can also put these vacuumed bags full of drygoods into a mylar and seal that up with O2 absorbers just to be extre sure


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks!

________


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

*"Lids" ??? ......*

You need solid locking lids with a gasket ...... re-using lids that restaurants pryed off the food grade bucket is chancy ...... the lids are one of the most important part of the packing system ......


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

I know from experience that vacuum sealing rice, wheat, etc. in plastic bags is asking for trouble. The grain will eventuall perforate the plastic. I've been told that putting them in a paper bag first will alleviate the problem but I haven't tried it yet.

We store ours in plastic buckets with a good, tight fitting lid.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Ur5hittingMe (May 1, 2011)

Great, I was going to seal save smaller packages of wheat and rice with an absorber in it, so when we want to use some we dont have to open the whole entire package. I think I will try the paper bag method.


----------

